
FUSE for Windows/Cygwin now available - billziss
http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/blog/
======
bpye
It's worth mentioning than Dokany also provides a FUSE compatible API, see
[https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany](https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany)

------
captainmuon
Nice, I've been looking for something like this. Now if this would be
available for WSL, that would be perfect. My organisation (ATLAS experiment)
provides binaries for CentOS and OS X via CVMFS, a HTTP based fuse-filesystem.
You source a simple bash script and can use any release of our whole stack
(also stuff like different gcc versions). This is one major reason many of my
colleagues switched to Mac. If I'd be able to use CVMFS (and maybe AFS) from
WSL which can run Linux binaries, suddenly windows would become a fully
featured dev platform for us.

~~~
rkeene2
AppFS ( [http://appfs.rkeene.org](http://appfs.rkeene.org) ) addresses similar
functionality as CVMFS, but with much more support for fancy things, like
writing and setsid files, safely.

I am looking at porting it to Windows, but it is a low priority.

------
rurban
Oh nice. I also spent a day some years ago to add fuse support to cygwin
proper, but got stuck somewhere and never published my code. Good that someone
finally did it.

------
fithisux
Exteremely useful.

